# How to sell 6.95/month plan?



## mrchw

I have a grandfathered 6.95/month multi-service discount plan... Is there a way I can transfer this to a new owner?

I've got 3 series 2 boxes, 1 has lifetime (upgraded Hard Drive), 1 is a 6.95/month price (upgraded Hard Drive), and 1 is a DT that is currently does not have service.

I'm looking to sell these but I figure it's worth a little more to a new owner if they're going to keep the 6.95/month plan.

Also, I've got offers to upgrade the Lifetime box to the New Premier, any use in doing this before I sell?

Any suggestions on how to get maximum value?


----------



## Eddief66

WilliamHenry said:


> No Advertising
> We will never advertise on any of your web space in any way at any time. We have a very hard spam policy and do everything we can to keep your space with us ad-free!


But you don't mind spamming other sites, do you.


----------



## stahta01

mrchw said:


> I have a grandfathered 6.95/month multi-service discount plan... Is there a way I can transfer this to a new owner?
> 
> I've got 3 series 2 boxes, 1 has lifetime (upgraded Hard Drive), 1 is a 6.95/month price (upgraded Hard Drive), and 1 is a DT that is currently does not have service.
> 
> I'm looking to sell these but I figure it's worth a little more to a new owner if they're going to keep the 6.95/month plan.
> 
> Also, I've got offers to upgrade the Lifetime box to the New Premier, any use in doing this before I sell?
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get maximum value?


Yes, this is stealing.

Tim S.


----------



## nrobertson

I also have a couple tivo series 2 single tuner units at 6.95/month. Just called Tivo and was told that I could sell these and they'd retain the 6.95/month price level which would make them desirable on say ebay. Does that sound correct?


----------



## T1V0

nrobertson said:


> Does that sound correct?


no


----------



## pvednik

Is this offer still on?


----------



## sologuy123

good...Minato PicturesNaruto WallpapersNeji Pictures


----------



## manooosie

I would like to transfer my 6.95 plan as well. Any confirmation if this is possible?


----------



## gamo62

stahta01 said:


> Yes, this is stealing.
> 
> Tim S.


Stealing? WTH? Nice try though, I'll give you that much.


----------



## stahta01

gamo62 said:


> Stealing? WTH? Nice try though, I'll give you that much.


To sell something by lying about what they will get is Stealing.

Tim S.


----------



## timpware

stahta01 said:


> To sell something by lying about what they will get is Stealing.
> 
> Tim S.


OK, well... I'm the third person to tell you that Tivo will try convince you not to cancel the monthly plan these units but rather transfer them with the $6.95 plan. The OP is not trying to steal anything, this is what Tivo customer service is pushing.... and pushing hard.

So, who is lying? the Tivo CS?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just purchased a used TiVoHD and was told I could get the $6.95 grandfathered monthly rate by the seller. I have never had anything but TiVo with lifetime service, several DirecTV versions, one Series 1 and an identical TiVoHD connected currently. I don't think purchasing lifetime would make any sense for this 2 year old TiVoHD so the $6.95 plan sounded great. I haven't called yet to activate it but will do that or add it online as soon as I understand if this was correct information or not.

A search for the answer brought me to a number of threads including this one but no definitive answer yet, at least with the few threads I looked at.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I never did try to figure out if could get the grandfathered $6.95 rate and just added lifetime service. I would never have recommended putting lifetime on a 2 year old TiVo but hopefully it will work out. In 4 years, I will know the answer. $6.95/month would have been the smarter choice.


----------



## GBL

Chris Gerhard said:


> I never did try to figure out if could get the grandfathered $6.95 rate and just added lifetime service. I would never have recommended putting lifetime on a 2 year old TiVo but hopefully it will work out. In 4 years, I will know the answer. *$6.95/month would have been the smarter choice.*


It would have cost you at least $9.95/month. Grandfathered units have to stay on same account to be eligible.

From TiVo® Multi-service discount service agreement:



> 2. General eligibility. In addition to the requirements for Initial Qualification detailed above, the following additional General Eligibility requirements also must be complied with in their entirety:
> 
> 1. MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT for new subscriptions only. Beginning July 19, 2007, the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT will ONLY be applied to eligible new TiVo service subscriptions (defined below). The MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT cannot be applied to existing TiVo service subscriptions. For purposes of clarity, this means, for example, that if you have an existing full-priced monthly service plan and then purchase a prepaid plan to the TiVo service, the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT cannot be applied to your existing full-priced monthly service plan, only future new eligible TiVo service subscriptions (defined below). Existing TiVo service plans are not eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT. However, *TiVo service subscriptions currently receiving the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT shall continue to receive the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT as long as there remains a Qualifying Subscription on the same TiVo customer account.*


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I read that but couldn't tell the language definitely excluded transfer since my account then would be the qualifying subscription on the same customer service account as the grandfathered TiVo after I transferred it. The language doesn't exclude a transfer of the TiVo service subscription, at least I don't see that language. If no transfer from one qualifying account to another is possible, then it should be stated clearly in my opinion.



> TiVo service subscriptions currently receiving the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT shall continue to receive the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT as long as there remains a Qualifying Subscription on the same TiVo customer account.


----------



## JoeBlome

6.95 works for me


----------



## scandia101

Chris Gerhard said:


> I read that but couldn't tell the language definitely excluded transfer since my account then would be the qualifying subscription on the same customer service account as the grandfathered TiVo after I transferred it. The language doesn't exclude a transfer of the TiVo service subscription, at least I don't see that language. If no transfer from one qualifying account to another is possible, then it should be stated clearly in my opinion.


You can't transfer any Tivo service other than Lifetime. When you buy a used Tivo that has been on a $6.95/mo plan, that subscription is canceled (losing the $6.95/mo rate forever) before your subscription can be started.

You just can't buy someone else's discount.


----------

